# Naming cultivar after Cat



## ehanes7612 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have decided to name all my future awarded orchids with the cultivar name of "Cocoa"...soooo is this how "IT" starts , naming plants after my cat?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 7, 2011)

Why not? If the name has not been taken already by someone else. Though you should get permission from your cat first,


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 7, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Why not? If the name has not been taken already by someone else. Though you should get permission from your cat first,



indeed


----------



## Shiva (Nov 7, 2011)

And give it appropriate ''Royalties''.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 7, 2011)

Hehe...sounds nice...


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 7, 2011)

I sure hope he/she is honoured...


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> I have decided to name all my future awarded orchids with the cultivar name of "Cocoa"...soooo is this how "IT" starts , naming plants after my cat?



That's goofyoke:oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 7, 2011)

but what if you get more than one of a specific species/hybrid/other?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 7, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> but what if you get more than one of a specific species/hybrid/other?



euphemisms or metaphors with his name


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 7, 2011)

care to show a photo of the aforementioned cat?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh Coco is quite the cat! I have always loved long angular oriental type cats. Oriental shorthair? 

I would name all my plants after one of our hamsters


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 7, 2011)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Oh Coco is quite the cat! I have always loved long angular oriental type cats. Oriental shorthair?
> 
> I would name all my plants after one of our hamsters



yep...and all the very LOUD traits of a siamese to boot


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh, I like Cocoa. Very regal cat; I'm sure your orchids will be honored...:wink:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful cat! Very distinctive.


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 7, 2011)

Love him! Beautiful cats, I don't see enough of them in my practice.


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice Cat!!!


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2011)

Your kitty is very elegant and distinguished.

But you are still goofyoke:oke:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 7, 2011)

Rick said:


> Your kitty is very elegant and distinguished.
> 
> But you are still goofyoke:oke:



dont let the picture fool you


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2011)

Goofy is a dog!


----------



## Rick (Nov 7, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Goofy is a dog!


Only for a cat hoarderoke:oke:


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 8, 2011)

I have an Oriental Shorthair too...






This is Grace


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> I have an Oriental Shorthair too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


undeniably a female from the color pattern (tortoiseshell?)...nice
on a leash even, cocoa would never be down with that..he's allowed to wander the neighborhood, i dont worry about him because he's skittish of people and other cats, but he's good friends with the squirrels, they come up to him and he just sits there..birds on the other hand..i am thinking of adopting a second kitten from the cattery (Monrovia) near seattle...asked them for a girl this time


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 8, 2011)

Grace loves to walk outside on a leash.


----------



## mormodes (Nov 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Goofy is a dog!



Isn't that a line from 'Stand By Me'?


----------



## Heather (Nov 8, 2011)

This whole thread is a little goofy, but I like Cocoa and Grace. Lovely kitties.


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 8, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> undeniably a female from the color pattern (tortoiseshell?)...nice



I had to dig out the paperwork from her breeder before I replied. It says "Blue Silver Patched Ticked Tabby"

I'm no expert on these things, but to my eyes she appears somewhat like what I understand a torti should be. I don't think she'd be a perfect match for it though. I see patches of varying shades browns, silvery bluish grays and cream tones. Some of the browns are more reddish than others. Her hair is incredibly soft as it has always been since she was just a kitten. It has never felt dry, rough nor oily...just incredibly soft! She turned 9 years old in September, and she is the second Oriental Shorthair who has owned me. :smitten: They're LOUD, demanding, interminably interested and participatory (if allowed) in every little thing I am doing at all times, and the most personable breed of cat I've ever had the privilege to spend my life with.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2011)

i used to be a breeder of orientals years ago...from what i understand she would fall under the tortie heading ..its basically a color scheme gene located on the sex chromosome (X)..females have two (also called calico cats)...its very rare to see in males


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 8, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> i used to be a breeder of orientals years ago...from what i understand she would fall under the tortie heading ..its basically a color scheme gene located on the sex chromosome (X)..females have two (also called calico cats)...its very rare to see in males


You know more about this than I do  :wink:

I know she's my adorable Grace, and I can certainly understand why you love your precious Cocoa!


----------



## Brian Monk (Nov 8, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> i used to be a breeder of orientals years ago...from what i understand she would fall under the tortie heading ..its basically a color scheme gene located on the sex chromosome (X)..females have two (also called calico cats)...its very rare to see in males



I have only seen one male calico in almost 30 years in the veterinary business. Indeed, these males are XXY, and sterile.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2011)

ehanes7612 said:


> i used to be a breeder of orientals years ago...from what i understand she would fall under the tortie heading ..its basically a color scheme gene located on the sex chromosome (X)..females have two (also called calico cats)...its very rare to see in males




there's a deaf male calico in the neighborhood where my girlfriend lives
i guess all male calicos are and i now i'm guessing it's somehow related
are the color scheme genes always located on the sex chromosomes?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 8, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> there's a deaf male calico in the neighborhood where my girlfriend lives
> i guess all male calicos are and i now i'm guessing it's somehow related
> are the color scheme genes always located on the sex chromosomes?



what is located on the sex chromosomes are genes that seem to randomly suppress color..hence the blotchiness in tortie's


----------

